# Photography Marketing Blog



## Jim Gratiot (Jun 21, 2010)

I just started my new photography marketing blog (see signature) last week.  Feedback is certainly welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## PaveiPhotos (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, Im new to the forum but I checked out your blog and I like it. Its clean/simple, easy to read. Personally I would add a few photos, whether it be the book's cover or even you. Images help with memory, at least with me and that way I might keep your book, (or anything) in memory a little longer. (If that makes sense) 

Anywho...I hope to see you around...as I will be on her trying to learn everything I can to get my photography business off the ground in brazil.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.  Once I have a chance to catch my breath I'll be jazzing up the blog with photos, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## haylicopter (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't want to ruin your calculation about the 456 extra hours a year, but I really don't like the idea of cutting 15 minutes off the lunch break..

As a software developer I see too many people stuffing their sandwich or salad or whatever into their mouth while goggling into their monitor.. Why not cut those 15 minutes from your Twitter time and enjoy your sandwich somewhere in a park?

Other than that I like your posts. The business card idea is cool and I had to laugh about your new puppy.. haha.. still have to 

PS Why don't you link your twitter page or even add a live feed to the blog (don't know if and how this works with blogspot though).

Cheers


----------



## agelleen (Jul 7, 2010)

Viewed your photoes. Good!


----------

